# Green River high water.



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Me and a buddy were gonna hit the green this coming weekend but we are not able to get a raft like we had planned. I've heard it's tough to bank fish it during high water but don't have much experience. So how tough is it? Is it worth a 4 hour drive? Will it be high water at that point? Thanks!


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

The green is an awesome place but the fish are the real deal. Tough fishing a lot of the time even with normal flows but if you check the flows right before your trip and they are still up I would just wait a few weeks. Cicadas should be popping here shortly and that is worth the wait in my opinion


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

flaming gorge at minimum 800 cfs releases currently. will increase later this month. if you are worried about high flows, go now.
'
* Flaming Gorge Reservoir​*_​_​- Flaming Gorge Dam is currently releasing steady minimum​
releases of 800 cubic feet per second (cfs). The May unregulated inflow forecast into​ Flaming Gorge for the April-July period has improved and is currently at 79 percent of​ average. This is on the cusp between the moderately dry and average hydrologic​ conditions of the Record of Decision and the average (below median) hydrologic​ condition on the Larval Trigger Study Plan. Reclamation will operate Flaming Gorge​ under the average (below median) hydrologic classification.​ It is anticipated that releases will remain at 800 cfs until the beginning of spring runoff​ sometime in late May or June. Base flow releases are subject to observed hydrology and​ all projections may change.​ Unregulated inflow into Flaming Gorge Reservoir during the month of April was 140,000​ af, or 105 percent of average. The reservoir elevation is 6,027.31 ft and increasing.​ The May final forecast for inflows for the next three months projects below average: with​ May, June and July forecasted inflow volumes at 175,000 af (71 percent of average),​ 300,000 af (77 percent of average), and 155,000 af (74 percent of average),​ respectively. However, significant storm activity in the Upper Green River has increased​ the forecast and this will be seen in the June 24-Month Study


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A week ago (approx.) it was running around 850. All last summer when we went up to float below the dam at the Gorge it was running about that same amount. We were told that they were releasing more during the night making it tough to fish during the day. Don't know if that helps. Good luck and post a report if you go. thanks.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This might help if the water is high.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's another video released recently on the Green 



 that you might be interested in. I've float fished it and fished from the shore and I prefer fishing from shore. I can really strain the water from shore. There are so many fish that as long as you're not the mad thrasher disturbing the fish you can fish the same area for hours and still catch fish regularly. With higher water the fish push up close to the bank, lower flows they pull off the bank.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys I think we are gonna go for it!


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd wait a week or two. We did a float fishing trip Tuesday. The water was very high and expected to stay that way until sometime next week. Almost all of the trail was underwater. Sections of the wooden walkways were washed up in the rocks. Fishing was very slow. I wouldn't waste my time until the flows go down.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

This is an old thread but its worth reminding people that rivers are different beasts at bank full. Even the ABC section on the Green is respectable at 8600 cfs.

There is currently a rescue effort to locate a lost guide and recover a wrapped raft in the much harder Gates of Lodore section downstream in Dinosaur. 

Be safe out there.


----------

